# Voicemail/Phone Ringing Issues



## froz (Oct 23, 2011)

Howdy,
Wife and I both have Mes's and we're having no luck at all with getting consistent voicemail message notifications as well getting the phones to ring each time a call is received.

Seems like after a flash (complete wipe) things will work for awhile but give it a few days and something happens where we no longer get a VM notification(I know that you have to turn on VM notifications after a flash). Then when things go really tits up, we get a VM notification (typically after reboot) and it won't go away. Only way to clear the VM notification is to clear the "Phone Apps" data. I've tried every combination of clearing the phone app, rebooting, clearing cache, wiping the phone completely, leaving a VM and then doing all of that, or making sure I have no VMs while doing a re-install. Can't seem to figure it out and need a hand troubleshooting.

I have tried other modems, EH09 seemed to be the best on other builds, but I haven't tried other modems on CM10.1 yet.

Here's the phone info:
SCH-i500
4.2.1
S.i500.04.EH09
3.0.60-g1ed5a74 [email protected] #1 Sun Feb 10 05:37:12 PST 2013
10.1-20130210-NIGHTLY-mesmerizemtd
cm_mesmerisemtd-userdebug 4.2.1 JOP40G eng..20130210.052555 test-keys
CWM-based Recovery v6.0.2.8 Installed

Help apprciated! Thanks,
Froz


----------

